# 12" Sliding Compound Mitre Saw



## jr66 (May 5, 2007)

Home depot up here in Canada is offering Rigid 12" Sliding Compound Mitre Saw for $479 Canadian. Any opinions on this saw for that price?


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

What kind of work are you going to be doing with it? The reason I ask is because if it's just for little odd jobs around the house, then a 12" SCMS is overkill.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> What kind of work are you going to be doing with it? The reason I ask is because if it's just for little odd jobs around the house, then a 12" SCMS is overkill.


Yeah, but think of the envy factor and all the approving 'grunts' you'll get from your ''guy-buddies'' and all the neighborhood guys too ...:yes:

It could be the center piece of the ''home work shop'' that you show your buddies when you invite them in for a few beers. :thumbsup:


----------



## jr66 (May 5, 2007)

Build my basement, deck and I am a hobby woodworker.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

jr66 said:


> Build my basement, deck and I am a hobby woodworker.


That sounds like plenty of work to warrant buying that saw! Rigid is a good brand name and has an excellent warranty. Not the best SCMS, but for $479 you can't go wrong. To make it even better I would install a Freud Diablo blade on that baby:thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

That model is not bad
It is fine for framing and decks

It will not be as good for more delicate projects such as interior trim, shelving, or picture frames, etc...

If you think you will use it for other projects , the comparable DeWalt model is better
The comparable Bosch model even better, and would be a regret-proof purchase no matter what your future uses


----------



## jr66 (May 5, 2007)

Hey Ron, what do you think is best SCMS and why? Thanks.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

jr66 said:


> Hey Ron, what do you think is best SCMS and why? Thanks.


If you're on a tight budget, I would get the Rigid. That saw here in Toronto is $599.00 regular price. I've never seen it on sale. If you have lots of $$$ the best I've ever used was Bosch and Makita a very close second. Personally, I think a 10" slider is more than adequate and much easier to carry around. Don't ask me why, but the most versatile and easy to use for my type of work is a 12" Dewalt non slider, dual bevel. 
There, now you have it narrowed down to about 6 choices:laughing:


----------

